# camera replacement suggestions



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

ok, this may seem a little weird, but I need some suggestions for a new CHEAP! digital camera. My last one was so old, it was actually documented as the second one ever made. (kidding) I couldn't even down-load the memory card. So, I shot it. (camera joke)
I lost a LOT of tutorials I've shot on the old one that I can never replace. But my budget doesn't allow much in the way of replacement cameras. Hence, I am turning to you folks for help. HM


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

You can get relativly decent digital cameras now for less than a $100. Though with low mega pixals. But your camera is as old S.you say then you may still be getting an upgrade.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

im not sure what the second digital camera was, but this was the first. It was built in 1975,








Sorry I'm no help, all the digital cameras I want are expensive DSLRs, hence I have no digital camera right now, but I'm not sure what a cheap/good one out there would be.


----------



## ez360 (Aug 6, 2011)

Depending on your budget any Canon point and shoot. I use to have an Casio Exilim Card camera i bought used from ebay for about 60 bucks a few years ago. It was probably one of best point and shoot cameras I've ever had.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I need a digital cameratoo....teh $125 one we have is blurry when you go in for a closeup, not matter how steadily you hold it, which seems to be that it doesnt have a fine enough screen/pixels. Any suggestions on pixels?


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know what everyones budget is.... but if you are buying something small, that you can easily tuck in your pocket... go with something with an optical zoom lens versus a digital lens.... ( the camera is slightly larger then the real small pocket cameras, but the lens is 10x better.) Pixels really do not matter unless you are enlarging your pictures 10x12 or larger. I have a panasonic lumix similar to the one shown in the below costco link. This is a great little camera for $150 and the video on them is surprisingly good.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&ec=BC-EC10604-Cat83&topnav=


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

thx


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

SONY has always been well worth the $$ to me.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Panasonic Lumix with a Leica lens. I love mine and it does great night time shots, but you'll need a tripod. Actually, a tripod is more important than the camera when it comes to night time shots- even if your haunt is well light. I do long exposures, some as long as 30 seconds. I'm no professional photog, but with my $150 camera and used tripod, I get pretty good haunt photos.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

OK everyone! I bought a camera! It's a Casio, 14mega pixel with 10x zoom. Under $100, simple, and takes great pictures!
I want to thank EVERYONE who contributed to this thread. I checked out what information y'll gave me except GothicCandle. You're weird man - and I like that! Besides, I can identify with your signature. Long story for another time.
Thanks again! HM


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay- could someone pls explain to me why my digi camera takes such grainy, crappy pictures then? Even the display is crap. it was $125 from WalMart..no idea what brand but some name brand (hubby has it at work right now). The blurry close ups are not from movement- its blurry if I set it on a table. There are no fingerprints on lens. I need to figure out why this camera is poo so I dont just go out & buy another poo one. (Disclaimer, hubby bought this one.) Im used to my SLR, regular camera.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Okay- could someone pls explain to me why my digi camera takes such grainy, crappy pictures then? Even the display is crap. it was $125 from WalMart..no idea what brand but some name brand (hubby has it at work right now). The blurry close ups are not from movement- its blurry if I set it on a table. There are no fingerprints on lens. I need to figure out why this camera is poo so I dont just go out & buy another poo one. (Disclaimer, hubby bought this one.) Im used to my SLR, regular camera.


Grainy photos are normally the result of low light.

Taking photos in low light with old style (non digital) cameras is done by balancing shutter speed, aperture, film speed (higher number - better in low light conditions). In low light, the film needs longer exposure (keeping the window of the camera open) to the subject...thus a tripod is used to steady the camera and prevent blurring when taking nighttime photos.

With digital cameras, you have to check the specs on the camera. Some are adjustable, some are not. Digital cameras normally have electronic sensors to control the light exposure. Some still use mechanical shutters. With video/movie cameras, the ability to record in low light is a specification called a lux rating. The lower the number the better the video camera can take night time images. (Same for cctv security cameras.)

I think the camera question would best be asked - what type of inexpensive cameras do forum members use, which allow good haunt photos....images during the daytime, that take good color photography in low light conditions on Halloween?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh...a few more comments. Using zoom will normally reduce the amount of light. A few tips - 

1. don't use optical zooming when taking night photos.
2. Use a tripod.
3. Long exposure helps night images..but increases blurring. Thus the need for tripod.
4. Don't rely on the flash. A flash will wipe out the coloring of haunt lighting (for explanation...read about color & light spectrums). Try to set the camera to expose the image longer with the available light.
5. Check your camera for night mode.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm with EasyCraig and GoneFeral. My partner and I both have DSLR's but I always have a point and shoot handy wherever I go. Mine is a Panasonic Lumix and it takes a great shot, I love the special features and it takes sensational night shots. I can't recommend it enough. Easycraig is right - anything over 10 mp is not going to make much difference for shots you just want to post to the web. (No pun intended)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhh,k..seems its a point and shoot issue...that's why I hate the pics. Basic, sloppy camera = basic, sloppy pics. Thanks everyone!


----------



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

one other thing to check is what it is set to record at. The camera may be able to something like 14 megapixels, but usually the default is much less to save space on the card. So check that and see if that gives you some better results.


----------

